# kids shooting help



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I've recently realized my 6 year old is shooting his toy guns closing the wrong eye. He his right handed but I'm wondering if maybe he is left eye dominant. Any suggestions on how to train him to close his left eye when shooting, aiming etc?

Thanks, 
BugBuilder


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Before you try to train him the way that you think that he should be you should find out which eye is dominant. Also is he shooting the toy right or left handed. I was also always trained to keep both eyes open when aiming.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

See if you can find one of those old huge film cameras. They are usually so big that it covers your other eye while you are trying to take a picture.

You could let him wander around without film in it taking "pictures" of everything. And, he'd probably like one of those old cameras with a manual wind feature. 

Watch him and see if he brings the camera up to his right eye or his left eye. That will tell you which is dominant. And, see if you can get him to use his right eye to take pictures. At the very worst, maybe you can teach him how to use the non-dominant eye by using the camera.

I have a friend that is right handed and left eyed. It is not a recipe for goodness in shooting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

<--- Left handed

Do NOT try and change his dominant eye. Have him change which hand he holds the gun with. He will be much happier long term to use his natural dominant eye.

I agree with critter, double check which eye is dominant. Poke a 1" hole in a piece of paper, and hold it at arms length and have him look at something beyond it, through the hole. Now without moving the paper have him close each eye one at a time and see which one he is seeing the target with, and which one he doesn't. The one he see's the target with though the hole is the dominant eye.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> <--- Left handed
> 
> Do NOT try and change his dominant eye. Have him change which hand he holds the gun with. He will be much happier long term to use his natural dominant eye.
> 
> ...


Agree, have him shoot with whichever hand goes with the dominant eye. Crazy thing. I am right handed and right eye dominant and shoot extremely well with my right side. HOWEVER I can actually shoot more accurately left handed and using my left eye because I have to concentrate harder to do so. I just don't like to shoot left handed because it takes more work to do so than right handed.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> <--- Left handed
> 
> Do NOT try and change his dominant eye. Have him change which hand he holds the gun with. He will be much happier long term to use his natural dominant eye.
> 
> ...


I only said that because I'm not sure if you have a dominant eye by 6. I don't know. If he does have a dominant eye, then that's the hand to hold the gun in.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank You for all of the suggestions. I will do some experiments to see if I can determine which eye is dominant. Also let me explain in a little more detail. He is right handed in everything, but I noticed he is sighting down the barrel with his left eye and closing his right so his head is ****ed over farther than it should be, which is how I noticed it. I also noticed last night that when he was throwing a paper airplane at me, he was throwing with his right hand but closing his right eye to aim. 
Thank you again for your suggestions!

BugBuilder


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It does sound like he just may be left eyed. Have you ever had his eyes checked by a Optician? The throwing things and shutting one eye or the other is how one of my friends found out that one of their boys had a slight problem with his left eye and he was left handed. 
*
*


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

...doesn't mean he can't be trained or learn to shoot with his right eye...just will require more work. My wife did the same thing at first, but eventually got it right. She's deadly accurate within 10 yards now too!


----------

